# مميزات مدير المشروع



## المفكرةالعربيه (14 مايو 2009)

اخواني ما هي برايكم اهم صفات مدير الشروع الناجح

وشكرا للافادة


----------



## جمال السيد (14 مايو 2009)

من وجهة نظري يجب أن يتوفر في مدير المشروع الناجح معظم أو كل ما يلي:
- أن يتق الله في كل أحواله 0
- خبرة فنية جيدة ومناسبة وملم بأساسيات مهنته وكذلك جيد التعامل مع الكمبيوتر والنت 0
- مخطط جيد وعلى علم بأولويات أصحاب المصلحة بالمشروع0
- ذو علاقات جيدة مع الجميع وخاصة مرؤسيه وأصحاب المصلحة في المشروع0
- فعال وإيجابي دائما ومبتكر لحلول غير تقليدية , ومطور دائما للنفس والعمل والفريق العامل معه 0
- قادر على إدارة الفريق بحكمة وعدل و صبر , وكذلك قادر على توظيف الطاقات 0
- قادر على الحوار والتفاوض المثمر ومرن 0
- حسن التصرف عند المفاجآت وقادر على ضبط أعصابه وانفعالاته 0
- أن يستطيع مكافأة المجتهد وتعليم المخطيء ومحاسبة المقصر المهمل 0
- ذو نفس طويل ويفهم كيف يدير الاجتماعات
- متابع جيد لكل حديث وجديد في إدارة المشروعات 0

وبالطبع القليل من تتوفر فيه هذه الصفات ولكن ليس مستحيل وجود هذه النماذج وقد رأيت وتعاملت وعملت مع نماذج بهذه الصفات وأكثر , 
وختاما فإن التطويرالمستمر والدراسة والمتابعة لكل حديث والبحث المتواصل والتعاون مع الغير هم الطريق لذلك والله المستعان وهو وحده ولي التوفيق 0


----------



## مقداد محمد (14 مايو 2009)

موضوع جيد لو سمحتوا اريد كتاب او مفكرة تتكلم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (14 مايو 2009)

مدير مشروع هذا ولا ملاك؟؟
ياريت نصل لهذه الصفات


----------



## enghassan555 (17 مايو 2009)

هذا مديرمشروع نظرى مش عملى


----------



## جمال السيد (18 مايو 2009)

إلى المهندس المحبوب 
enghassan555
نحن بانتظار مواصفات مدير المشروع العملي كما ذكرت 00000 لا تتأخر علينا يا هندسة 000 حتى نتعلم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا للمشاركة,الحقيقة الاستاذ جمال اعطى المواصفات اللازمه لمدير المشروع الناجح،وهذافعلا ما نراه في معظم المشاريع الكبيرة,


----------



## الصقري2 (19 مايو 2009)

مدير المشروع :
- يعمل بجد وأجتهاد 
- يعرف كيف يقيم الأشياء في الموقع 
- يحاول أن يتحقق من أعمال المشروع من خلال المخصين في الكهرباء والميكانيكا والإنشائي والمصمم 
- لا يغفل عن التحقق من الأعمال المنجزة والمدة المتبقي في المشروع 
- يتعامل بحزم وصلابة مع المقاول 
- يعرف كيف يدير جميع الأطراف ذو علاقة مع عدم التحقير والتقليل من قيمة الآخرين
- يعرف كيف يصل للموضع الذي يريده من الإجتماع.
- يدون ملاحظاته يومياً 
- يبقى على تواصل مع المقاول بالإجتماعات المدونة وأن تكون ملاحظاته المرسله واضحه وفي وقتها 

هناك أمور كثيرة وعديدة لا أريد أن أيل عليك أخي العزيز


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (22 مايو 2009)

What about good understanding of the contract!


----------



## الكلثمي (22 مايو 2009)

جمال السيد قال:


> من وجهة نظري يجب أن يتوفر في مدير المشروع الناجح معظم أو كل ما يلي:
> - أن يتق الله في كل أحواله 0
> - خبرة فنية جيدة ومناسبة وملم بأساسيات مهنته وكذلك جيد التعامل مع الكمبيوتر والنت 0
> - مخطط جيد وعلى علم بأولويات أصحاب المصلحة بالمشروع0
> ...


 


يعطيك العافيه اخي جمال وسلمت يداك على ما كتبت 

يبدو ان الاخوان لم يتمعنوا في قرأة المطلوب في الموضوع 

فقد كان السؤال :

اخواني ما هي برايكم اهم صفات مدير الشروع الناجح


وانت ذكرت من الصفات مافيه الكفاية 

تحياتي​


----------



## جمال السيد (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي مهندس الكلثمي على هذا الكلام المحترم وهذه المجاملة الرقيقة وشكر الله لك


----------



## faiqmohmed (23 مايو 2009)

اعتقد ان اهم صفات المدير الناجح
اتمام المشروع ضمن الوقت والكلفه والنوعية المخطط لها.


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (25 مايو 2009)

enghassan555 قال:


> هذا مديرمشروع نظرى مش عملى


 
Dear EngHassa,

why do you think so? what is your concern!

regards


----------



## هاشم مدني (25 مايو 2009)

1- القوة.
2-الحزم.
3- اتخاذ القرارات بسرعة وجرأة مهما كانت صعوبتها.
4- يعشق التحدي.
5-محب لعملة اكثر من اي شي اخر.
6- لايحب تضييع الوقت.
7-مدير جيد لوقته ومرؤسيه.
8-استقلالي وغير اعتمادي البتة.
9-ان يكون مندفع وحار كالجمرة.
10-لايخاف البتة.
11-الايكون مراعي للظروف وأحوال الاخرين (من موظفين ومقاولين).
12-مبدع ومبتكر لطرق وافكار تخدمه في الانجاز.

بهذة الصفات الاساسية في الشخصية يمكن ان يكون الشخص قائد مشاريع ناجح, ويحلي شخصيته الخبرة والتعلم المستمر اذا توفرت فيه, وإلا فإنه سيتعلمها سريعا.


----------



## جمال السيد (26 مايو 2009)

جزى الله الأخت الكريمة م \ المفكرة العربية خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا وذلك لأهمية مدير المشروع الناجح بأي مشروع ........... ولذا أرجو من جميع المهندسين المتميزين المشاركة الفعالة في هذا الموضوع .
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المقياس (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مواصفات مدير المشروع : 

يفضل الرجوع دائما للمانوال الخاص بالوصف الوظيفي بمشاركة رائعة ومتميزة من الاخت أم نورا


----------



## المقياس (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال السيد قال:


> جزى الله الأخت الكريمة م \ المفكرة العربية خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا وذلك لأهمية مدير المشروع الناجح بأي مشروع ........... ولذا أرجو من جميع المهندسين المتميزين المشاركة الفعالة في هذا الموضوع .
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 احب اضافة ان مهام مدير المشروع تختلف طبقا للجهة التي يعمل بها....فمثلا ( المالك غير الاستشاري-غير المقاول وهكذا)


----------



## اكواباس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور نورتنا بمعلوماتك القيمة


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (29 سبتمبر 2009)

Does a Project manager have to be an Engineer??


----------



## yasser srewel (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## joooba_2020 (17 يونيو 2012)

*سؤال*

من الناحيه الفعليه ...........أصغر مدير مشروعات ممكن يكون عنده كم سنه او كم سنه خبره


----------

